# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Arm lam na operatie nek

## pols

hallo allemaal

na een nek operatie aan de linker kant, wil mijn rechterarm niet meer omhoog,
een geluk mijn hand doet het nog maar tintelt dag in dag uit.
3 weken reha heeft niks geholpen, nou ik weet hoe ik mijzelf kan uitkleden en aankleden ben rechtshandig dus moet alles met links doen heb fysio.
dokter zegt, geduld hebben kan wel een jaar duren
heeft iemand hier ook ervaring mee groetjes aan allemaal :Smile:  :Smile:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Het is idd zo dat zenuwen heel langzaam herstellen... geduld hebben idd zou ik zeggen!
Sterkte!!

----------


## Suske'52

@ Pols  :Smile:  idd.zoals Ag antw. .... kan ik gewoon bijtreden .....heb aan de voeten ( tenen ) 3x een operatie ondergaan ....dokters hebben de zenuwen doorgesneden en nu de laatste is van 2 jaar geleden en nog is dit niet in orde rechtervoet ....linkervoet is van 't jaar 2005 nu ok min of meer  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ....duurde een 3 tal jaar ... 

Geduld en nog eens geduld  :Wink:  ...

----------

